# Service Engine Light



## iguerra770 (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a 2000 Altima GLE with 32k miles on it. The SEL came on right when i had to get my emissions done so i failed and the code it gave the inspector was P0171 Fuel System Lean, Bank 1. I brought it to good year and they said it was the 02 sensor and changed it...after 100 miles or so it came back on and my friends told me that nissan covers their emission components for seven yrs so i brought it to nissan and they said it was the Intake Manifold Gasket (hopefully i spelled that correctly) which they also changed. After about 100 miles it came on again!!! Now it has never stayed on permanently it just does for anywhere b/t 6-10 trips. I waited until it turned off again and brought it back to get the emission test....i passed but the light is still coming on every 50-100 miles and now when the car is idle there is a puut puut noise coming from the muffler...Does anyone have any advice before i bring it back to nissan...since if it turns out not to be an emission part ill have to pay and would rather not if i could buy the part and have my friend change it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would take it back to the dealer and see what they come up with. The worst case scenerio is that code is something completely different. With it going off and coming back on it is called a soft code where the the ECU reads something which is not within regular parameters and then turns on the light but goes thru several cycles without a problem and then turns it off.
I suggest the dealer also because they will know your vehicle better.

Troy


----------

